# Water Pump Recall



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Trust me when I say you you are not alone on this issue, We do have Patsy from chevy customer care on here that has resolved quite a few issues on the forum (Myself included) with the Cruze coolant issues. I'm not sure why they are giving you the run around on a recall item tho? Maybe some of the other guys might ave some additional info on this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Contact our Chevy Customer Care folks here. In the meantime, do the following and check and answer the following questions:

Find a different dealership. The one you went to hasn't bothered to keep up with the TSBs, PIs, and NIs regarding the Cruze coolant and HVAC systems.

Do you have a strong coolant smell under the hood? If yes you have a water pump leak - warranty item. If not but the coolant is low (and it most likely is low) have it refilled at dealer expense per GM. 

Next, describe the cabin odor. If it's earthy/dirty socks/laundry it's mold & mildew. Treat the HVAC system for mold and mildew and have the dealership turn on the HVAC afterblow feature, which acts like a hair dryer after you turn off the car. Finally, once coolant leaks and mold are eliminated as the source, determine if you only smell this odor when you're running the cabin heater - it stinks up the car and is nauseating. If so, the HVAC ducting will need to be replaced. Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html for more details on this issue.

Depending on how long you've had this car you may be able to get GM to cover this under a used car customer satisfaction program.

Finally, this odor is probably why that Cruze was traded in.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Finally, this odor is probably why that Cruze was traded in.


Which means the dealership probably knew about it and chose to ignore it which is a whole different issue in itself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Which means the dealership probably knew about it and chose to ignore it which is a whole different issue in itself.


I would like to "believe" a dealership would not do such thing. Funny part is I had a bad water pump in my 13 and never smelled a thing. I also swapped out the cabin filter 11 months into ownership, Pollen dusting is horrible here and in NJ.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I would like to "believe" a dealership would not do such thing. Funny part is I had a bad water pump in my 13 and never smelled a thing. I also swapped out the cabin filter 11 months into ownership, Pollen dusting is horrible here and in NJ.


Wouldn't the dealer need to fix the recall before they even sell the car to a consumer tho if it's sitting in there lot when the recall comes out at a Chevy dealership? Or at least tell them there is a recall on it when it's purchased? Idk sounds sketchy to me.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Wouldn't the dealer need to fix the recall before they even sell the car to a consumer tho if it's sitting in there lot when the recall comes out at a Chevy dealership? Or at least tell them there is a recall on it when it's purchased? Idk sounds sketchy to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Then again we had people buy a 2014 that was on the list for an axle and had it taken back from them a few days later when we been posting about if for almost a month.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC duct replacement is PI-0935. It's not a recall so dealers aren't required to repair this before selling the car. Also, if the dealership doesn't run the cabin heater they won't even know if the car has this problem. People trading in a problem car aren't required or likely to tell the dealership about any outstanding issues.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

220*F heat on the heater core with leaks form a rather sweet smelling but deadly odor due to the coolant steaming off. Highly dangerous in that it can result in kidney failure. 

Burning coolant hitting the hot exhaust manifold can seep through that hood gasket directly into the so-called fresh air intake, also deadly. Nothing to fool with. Had a cousin years ago die from kidney failure. Been number of heater core leaks reported here.

An age old but very quiet problem ever since glycerin antifreeze replaced alcohol. Read this dex-cool safety sheet.

https://www.conncoll.edu/media/website-media/offices/ehs/envhealthdocs/Antifreeze.pdf

On older vehicles, use to use a heater shut off valve, now always hot and part of the engine cooling system. Had heater core failures before. First thing to to kill the heater, next is to roll down the windows regardless of the outside temperature if living close to home, and stick your head out the window until repairs can be made. My cousin was only 23 years old, lived another two very painful years, then finally passed away. Stuff like this does happen, unfortunately was driving a junker to college, and didn't know any better.

Young kids in the car? Get them out of there!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The HVAC duct replacement is PI-0935. It's not a recall so dealers aren't required to repair this before selling the car. Also, if the dealership doesn't run the cabin heater they won't even know if the car has this problem. People trading in a problem car aren't required or likely to tell the dealership about any outstanding issues.


Aren't they doing inspections on these cars when they take them in and not sending them to auction?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If they inspected the car in the summer they would only have turned the HVAC to heat long enough to feel the heat start coming out but not long enough for the odor to start coming out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Aren't they doing inspections on these cars when they take them in and not sending them to auction?


Individual dealership personnel issue. They do what they want to do. I once traded in an 18 month old Ford product and gave the dealership the 14 page log of problems/repairs/issues on the car with the advice they should auction it out of state. The next day the Used Car Sales Manager sold it to someone. Two weeks later the new owner returned it and said if they didn't buy it back, he was going to drive it through the front windows of the dealership. I happened to know the General Manager of the dealership and he relayed this story to me. Five years later, I saw the vehicle (it had a unique paint job) on the streets in Michigan.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Wouldn't the dealer need to fix the recall before they even sell the car to a consumer tho if it's sitting in there lot when the recall comes out at a Chevy dealership? Or at least tell them there is a recall on it when it's purchased? Idk sounds sketchy to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There is no recall on water pumps. There is a Special Coverage, extending the warranty period if a water pump fails.


#14371: Special Coverage Adjustment - Engine Coolant Leak from Water Pump - (Oct 6, 2014) 

Subject: 14371 – Special Coverage Adjustment – Engine Coolant Leak from the Water Pump 







Models: 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic With 1.4L Engine (RPO LUJ or LUV) 
[HR][/HR]ConditionSome 2011-2014 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles and some 2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles with the 1.4L engine may have an engine coolant leak from the water pump. The pump may leak from the weep reservoir or from the water pump shaft seal, leading to a drip of coolant onto the engine or onto the ground. Over time, the loss of coolant will reduce cooling performance and eventually could lead to engine overheating. If this condition is not corrected, the “Service Engine” indicator light may come on, an “Engine Hot, AC Off” message may appear, a chime may sound, and the engine power may be reduced. 
Special Coverage AdjustmentThis special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 150,000 miles (240,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. 
Dealers are to replace the water pump if it is leaking. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I would bet my last dollar that the gaskets failed because of lack of lubrication from the coolant disappearing. You shouldn't have to pay a cent. Turbo is covered under the powertrain warranty and I don't believe it stipulates what part of the turbo. Mine lost coolant too. I had to buy a gallon of ready mix dex-cool to keep it filled. Luckily they finally found my leak at the water pump and the level has stayed the same since. Sorry for your problems but these things happen on all cars but that doesn't mean the responsible parties should not fix their problems. 

I hope GM wises up and does the correct action and pay for all your problems. I bet once your car is fixed your coolant level should stay the same. I have to say that GM has covered all my problems with my car under warranty without any kind of argument. Which I cannot say the same thing about toyota and the corolla I owned before my cruze. 

Good luck and don't give up and keep fighting.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a water pump recall, just a 150,000 mile or ten year extended warranty, whichever comes first, on it. 

Its not that water pump I am concerned about, all those special purpose snap together plastic fittings that are a lot easier to snap together than to unsnap, without breaking the darn things.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I'm glad I saw this, I got a letter in the mail and I need to take it in to get it checked out. OP, you shouldn't have to pay anything, your dealer sucks, find a new one.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry that the OP is having these issues with their Cruze. 

But at the same time making sure to mention how "reliable" Nissans have been to you does nothing to help. Nissan reliability is no better than GM and both fall short of Honda easily. We probably have 5 times as many domestic owners as Nissan owners yet the last two cars we fixed with a blown headgasket were both 2.0 Sentras with under 100k miles on them. I could also go into detail about how many Nissan owners have had their "stainless" steel exhaust rot prematurely costing them lots of money on cars less than 5 years old. Seems to be worse on Versa but plenty of Sentras as well. 

I also find it curious that a car that has to be driven with air fresheners and windows cracked open could have been driven 11,000 miles in less than a year with the issue being as bad as you say it is. A car as bad as you say it is shouldn't even be driven, you should have gotten a lawyer and taken them to court for a buyback of such a dangerous vehicle.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, antifreeze fumes are damaging to our kidneys. 

Although I don't agree that honduh is a more reliable vehicle than any other vehicle, coasting on their name alone does not make them a reliable vehicle just because they once were. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

mcg75 said:


> Sorry that the OP is having these issues with their Cruze.
> 
> But at the same time making sure to mention how "reliable" Nissans have been to you does nothing to help. Nissan reliability is no better than GM and both fall short of Honda easily. We probably have 5 times as many domestic owners as Nissan owners yet the last two cars we fixed with a blown headgasket were both 2.0 Sentras with under 100k miles on them. I could also go into detail about how many Nissan owners have had their "stainless" steel exhaust rot prematurely costing them lots of money on cars less than 5 years old. Seems to be worse on Versa but plenty of Sentras as well.
> 
> I also find it curious that a car that has to be driven with air fresheners and windows cracked open could have been driven 11,000 miles in less than a year with the issue being as bad as you say it is. A car as bad as you say it is shouldn't even be driven, you should have gotten a lawyer and taken them to court for a buyback of such a dangerous vehicle.


I agree with everything except for the Honda theory... Only cars I've ever had problems with and or blown up were Honda's but everyone has there own preference 


money_man said:


> Yup, antifreeze fumes are damaging to our kidneys.
> 
> Although I don't agree that honduh is a more reliable vehicle than any other vehicle, coasting on their name alone does not make them a reliable vehicle just because they once were.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I agree with everything except for the Honda theory... Only cars I've ever had problems with and or blown up were Honda's but everyone has there own preference
> 
> 
> Agreed


Some peoples preferences are wrong


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I agree with everything except for the Honda theory... Only cars I've ever had problems with and or blown up were Honda's but everyone has there own preference.


Not a theory or a preference actually. 

I've been a service writer for almost 20 years now. It's based on real experience from thousands and thousands of examples and not having to rely on the owner's version, I get to see the real repairs that they need not some watered down version to defend their purchase decision. 

I'm not a Honda or Toyota fan at all. But they still make the most reliable cars in the industry. 

Still like my Cruze better than any Civic or Corolla ever made though.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where does Chevrolet and ford fall compared to Honda. Say in the last 5 years because before that both made garbage


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I agree with everything except for the Honda theory... Only cars I've ever had problems with and or blown up were Honda's but everyone has there own preference


Don't buy Hondas that have been beat up by young kids 

Aside from my 1988 which was just falling apart because of age - they've (an Accord and MDX) been the best vehicles my family has ever owned. The Accord is now going on 7 years and has not had a single problem. Zero. Most with that generation Accord have pretty similar stories. 

Not much character, but they make great A to B vehicles. If it's not a V6/auto combination, which will inevitably blow up the transmission. 

That said, Honda/Toyota reliability in recent years has taken a massive hit. They're not what they used to be.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well that's what I'm curious about. Because seems to me that they've been having problems but people won't get their heads out of their asses long enough to see this. They all just say "how's it run?, "like a Honda". Which doesn't answer anything about a vehicle at all other than its owner is a dumbass


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Well that's what I'm curious about. Because seems to me that they've been having problems but people won't get their heads out of their asses long enough to see this. They all just say "how's it run?, "like a Honda". Which doesn't answer anything about a vehicle at all other than its owner is a dumbass
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Like a refrigerator. Outside of first year production models, the 1.8/2.4 I4 Honda engines are pretty much bulletproof. Those are the ones most people own. Even the CVTs seem to be holding up pretty well, although they have typical CVT sloppy driving characteristics. 

People usually have trouble with Hondas with the automatics in V6s and the 3.5 V6 is an oil burning piece of junk. 

Toyotas beginning to have a lot of trouble with the transmissions paired to 2.5L engines and general build quality - rattles galore, suspension components, etc. Most of their other models are built on hugely outdated platforms that are otherwise quite solid. And the 3.5 V6 is just a fantastic engine. 

Since 2007, quality for both manufacturers has definitely taken a hit. Not what they were known for 10 years ago, though. Both are largely still selling in the numbers they do because of old reputations - people's old models start to wear out over 10+ years and they come back for another expecting the same quality that was there before. That takes time to change. 

I would never have bought a GM sedan 10 years ago, but my opinion was changed when they started making quality stuff (thanks in part to overseas divisions). Fords got a lot of great products from their European division now.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I loved me Honda CRX . circa 1984 . had to shoot it to get rid of IT .

Apparently j .. you have noticed the line of FORD models that have been produced . Me 2 ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> I loved me Honda CRX . circa 1984 . had to shoot it to get rid of IT .
> 
> Apparently j .. you have noticed the line of FORD models that have been produced . Me 2 ..


Shh...don't tell bbMatt


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why you on his Face book page ?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Like a refrigerator. Outside of first year production models, the 1.8/2.4 I4 Honda engines are pretty much bulletproof. Those are the ones most people own. Even the CVTs seem to be holding up pretty well, although they have typical CVT sloppy driving characteristics.
> 
> People usually have trouble with Hondas with the automatics in V6s and the 3.5 V6 is an oil burning piece of junk.
> 
> ...


I can quite easily agree with most of that. 

I don't agree with the 2.4 being bulletproof though. Seen too many broken timing chains for that. Sadly, most of the issue is due to owner negligence not doing oil changes on time. The oil feed for the vtec actuator solenoid gets plugged by debris and the chain gets starved of oil. Many 1.8 suffer from oil consumption because of the owners going 5K+ miles on normal oil as well.

And yes, quality has been slipping for Honda/Toyota while GM/Ford has been going up. If you sit in the interior of a Honda from 10 years ago compared to now, you can tell they've been forced to cut corners on interior quality. We're still well away from being equal however.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My Honda's rusted out just as fast as any domestic made vehicle. Feel people are nuts for thinking they are more reliable, but one thing for sure, the resale price is much greater than any domestic vehicle. Even though these are also a pile of rust. 

Reason why my 88 Supra is not a pile of rust, even driven on road salt since new. Was my grandson's third birthday last Sunday, wife needed the Cruze because she was on call. Salt truck just drove by, no plowing, just dropped tons of salt, road was loaded with slush.

Only other vehicle I could drive was my Supra, called my son for a raincheck, he expected this and said it was okay.


----------



## julie1016 (Sep 29, 2018)

They are saying 14371 does not apply to the water pump.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

julie1016 said:


> They are saying 14371 does not apply to the water pump.


Well, they're flat out wrong.

https://gm.oemdtc.com/540/14371-coo...014-chevrolet-cruze-2012-2014-chevrolet-sonic


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

julie1016 said:


> They are saying 14371 does not apply to the water pump.


Depends on your engine model...if you have a 1.8L then no it does not apply.

SC 14371 only covers the 1.4L engine.


----------



## Ronald Wayne (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a 2015 Cruze 1.4 T w/64k miles and just discovered the leaking water pump. Any chance that I am covered?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ronald Wayne said:


> I have a 2015 Cruze 1.4 T w/64k miles and just discovered the leaking water pump. Any chance that I am covered?


It is definitely covered under powertrain warranty if it is still active. 

If not, put your VIN into my.chevrolet.com and look for a special warranty coverage 14371. I do not know if it's been extended past the 2014 MY, but it's an issue with ALL of them.


----------



## Ronald Wayne (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I followed your guidance and got nowhere. So Chevy abandons a 2015 Cruze and leaves a 73 year old Vietnam veteran to replace his wife’s water pump!!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ronald Wayne said:


> Thanks for the help. I followed your guidance and got nowhere. So Chevy abandons a 2015 Cruze and leaves a 73 year old Vietnam veteran to replace his wife’s water pump!!!


I'm sure you can do it if you find a cool enough garage. Watch a few youtube videos beforehand. I did mine on my own as I don't want to screw around with Chevy and it sitting at the dealer for 2 weeks; cost like $60 and about 3 hours in an afternoon.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ronald Wayne said:


> Thanks for the help. I followed your guidance and got nowhere. So Chevy abandons a 2015 Cruze and leaves a 73 year old Vietnam veteran to replace his wife’s water pump!!!


Why not just print this out then and shove it in the Dealer's face, or fix it yourself and bill Chevrolet?



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10079524-0335.pdf


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why not just print this out then and shove it in the Dealer's face, or fix it yourself and bill Chevrolet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10079524-0335.pdf


That link only covers through 2014.


----------



## Ronald Wayne (Jun 19, 2020)

Just my luck to own a 2015 and the warranties expired in April!!! This old man is ready to do it. Got the tools and just ordered the pump. The Cruze is on ramps and all systems are ‘GO’. 😎


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> That link only covers through 2014.


It was printed in January 2015, so I don't know what to tell you? There are other versions of the bulletin, and we know 2015's, possibly some 2016's were also involved. As it was never an official active recall, anything goes


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It was printed in January 2015, so I don't know what to tell you? There are other versions of the bulletin, and we know 2015's, possibly some 2016's were also involved. As it was never an official active recall, anything goes


I was hoping you had found something that includes the 2015s and 2016 Limiteds.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No, you could be 100% right.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ronald Wayne said:


> Just my luck to own a 2015 and the warranties expired in April!!! This old man is ready to do it. Got the tools and just ordered the pump. The Cruze is on ramps and all systems are ‘GO’. 😎


Good Luck, post any questions, I just did mine like two months ago.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ronald Wayne said:


> Just my luck to own a 2015 and the warranties expired in April!!! This old man is ready to do it. Got the tools and just ordered the pump. The Cruze is on ramps and all systems are ‘GO’. 😎


*How To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze*


----------



## shansle33s (Jun 27, 2020)

It's not a recall so dealers aren't required to repair this before selling the car and other machines. Also, if the dealership doesn't run the cabin heater they won't even know if the car has this problem.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

shansle33s said:


> It's not a recall so dealers aren't required to repair this before selling the car and other machines. Also, if the dealership doesn't run the cabin heater they won't even know if the car has this problem.


Yes the Cabin heater or they won't know. You are so knowledgeable in all this? Oh I see we are supposed to click on your link about Hand Embroidery. I'd ask why


----------



## Dimitriosb (Oct 31, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why not just print this out then and shove it in the Dealer's face, or fix it yourself and bill Chevrolet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10079524-0335.pdf


I did exactly this with my 2014 1.4l cruz with 55k, and leaking coolant. Dealer told me he doesn't matter. Based on vin only. Called corporate, after a week was offered $50 off. Thia cant be right, can it?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dimitriosb said:


> Thia cant be right, can it?


Of course it is, this is American lol. But no I haven't heard its VIN based...


----------



## Dimitriosb (Oct 31, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Of course it is, this is American lol. But no I haven't heard its VIN based...











This section refers to vin #. But how can they pinpoint 4 years and 2 models of cars that are covered? Worst part is they want $1700 to fix the water pump and an oil leak. And I was offered a whopping $57 off by chevy


----------

